# Cat Sits on Litterbox after Use



## eleftheria (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello Everyone.

I hope I am posting to the right place of the forum. As I am a novice cat owner and my cat is a little fragile I think, I worry about a lot of things. This happened just now. For the first time in our time together, my kitty went and peed in the litterbox, covered the pee with soil (the soil of the litterbox) and then sat in the litterbox. Is this normal? Please consider that this morning he vomited a little bit and had been chewing on his cat grass more than he does otherwise (2-3 times - normally he wouldn't touch the cat grass more than once). 

Any feedback will be very much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Kattt (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi, welcome to the cat forum.

I would take the cat to the vets ASAP for a check up to rule out any medical issues. A cat sitting in the litterbox can sometimes be a sign of a UTI (Urinary tract infection) or constipation. 

Especially since he is vomitting on top of this abnormal behavior. UTI's are considered a life threatening medical emergency, especially in males. As well constipation and UTI's are both quite painful for a kitty. So you should get him checked out immediately. 

Good luck, please post the results once you have taken him to the vets.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

How long did he sit in the litterbox? 

Assuming he is peeing normally (not drips or dribbles which is an indicator of a blockage), eating and otherwise acting normally I would just monitor the behavior. 

A UTI, while painful, is not life threatening but vet attention is needed pretty quickly (within a day or so). Crystals in the urine causing a blockage is a life threatening situation and worthy of an e-vet visit. So if he's not producing a normal urine stream, then you have a situation that needs immediate attention.


----------



## Kattt (Dec 20, 2008)

Sorry for misinforming about UTI's being life threatening. 

But thats information that I received from vets, so I assumed a vet would know what they're talking about. I've had at least 2 vets tell me that UTI's in male cats are life threatening, one as recent as the beginning of this month (They had me rush my cat in at 1am in the morning when I described his symptoms, and they said they suspected it was a UTI). 

Maybe they used those words because of the possibility of crystals/stones anytime theres urinary issues, which did turn out to be the case for my cat. 

Either way, I hope that is not the case for your kitty, and I hope he is doing well now?!


----------



## eleftheria (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello everyone and thanks so much for the replies! 

Indeed, I've read it too that UTI may be a life threatening disease and I should be extra careful. And I try....The cat is quite active - at least that is how I find him, and he has been peeing, not so often as in the past (considering that he had very little to eat yesterday that may be proportionally ok, or?) but he has been peeing. No drips. I don't know how much is little and how much is a lot in pee quantity but the litter of pee I gather looks like a round biscuit (approx. 5-6cm in diameter) and he peed - if I remember correctly - 4-5 times yesterday. His stools were a few but firm. He has been to the vet 4 times already in 2,5 weeks that I've had him and the last time was Monday where the vet told me after a physical examination that the cat is ok. I don't want to take the cat to the vet so very often if I really don't have to (that is the question of course) since this causes him distress too.

I will monitor his progress today. Are there any definite signs of UTI?

Thanks so very much indeed!!


----------



## Kattt (Dec 20, 2008)

If he pee'd that many times with the substantial amount you described, it does not appear that he has a UTI. When my little guy was diagnosed with bladder stones earlier this month, he was only peeing little droplets, so I think you're fine there. It's also a good sign that he's having bowel movements. Try to catch him while he's going if you can, just to make sure theres no unusual straining while he pee's/poo's.

I can certainly understand that you do not want to stress him out with another vet visit, given he was already there so much in the past couple of weeks, and I agree. It's hard on them.

He could have just been playing around, its hard to say with cats. Just keep a a close eye on his behavior, litterbox habits, and eating/drinking habits. If all is normal, I think he's probably fine.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I would rather have you guys err on the side of caution, so many people go the other way. But I think you're confusing a couple different urinary conditions here and lumping them all under the header "UTI". Your vet may not have made a distinction for you either.

A UTI us a urinary tract infection, it is caused by bacteria. Typical symptoms are peeing outside the box and blood and/or pus in the urine. It is painful, but as long as there is a good stream of urine at reasonable intervals, it is not life threatening and does not require an e-vet visit, although it should be addressed quickly (within a day of noticing symptoms) so it doesn't become a life threatening situation. A UTI can cause inflammation of the urethra and cause swelling which would restrict the flow of urine. If that happens then it does become an emergency situation. 

Crystals are formed by having urine that is either too acidic or too alkaline. There are usually a small amount of crystals in the urine, but keeping a cat well hydrated will flush them out without a problem. When a cat becomes dehydrated and the urine concentrates the crystals then clump together and can cause a blockage of the urethra. This is a life threatening situation.

Determining whether an immediate e-vet visit is needed, is based on the symptoms not the perceived diagnosis. If there is no urine production or just dribbles, if the cat is going in the box repeatedly but not producing anything...that's cause for significant concern and an e-vet visit is needed. If the cat is peeing normal volume, but outside the box and there isn't any reason to suspect a behavioral issue, then it's most likely a UTI but doesn't require an e-vet visit.

Sitting in the box after producing a normal amount of urine without any straining is just weird behavior and worthy of monitoring, but not anything to be running to the vet over.


----------



## eleftheria (Jul 21, 2010)

Just a quick update to say that he did exactly the same thing today. He peed, covered the pee with litterbox soil and then sat next to it on the litterbox. He did not stay there for long, 5 min maximum. However, I don't know why he does it. Could it be the hot weather? We have been having very hot weather (35 - 40 degrees Centigrade) lately...could sitting on soil make him feel better? I don't know....


----------



## eleftheria (Jul 21, 2010)

He did it again, tonight. I don't know what it is and will be calling the vet tomorrow.

Thanks.

eleftheria


----------



## Kattt (Dec 20, 2008)

That is strange indeed. Aside from a UTI or constipation, I really don't know what else would cause that odd behavior to wanna sit in soiled litter. I think you're doing best calling the vet.

Please let us know how it turns out. I'm curious to know whats causing him to do that. Good luck.


----------



## eleftheria (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello!

Thaanks so much. If have been reading people's experiences they seem kind of reassuring. In case the vet might just brush it aside as a symptom of anything, should I insist in asking for a medical check (e.g. full blood test or so (what else might be there?))?

Thanks.

eleftheria


----------



## Kattt (Dec 20, 2008)

Cats are extremely clean animals, so wanting to sit in his own soil is particularly odd. The vet may want to see him, just to be on the safe side.

Make sure you're keeping his litterbox extra clean, and scooping as often as possible. And also monitor his urine amounts and bowel movements, to ensure that he is indeed going to the bathroom and that its all normal consistency. 

Have they tested him for parasites? I don't think that would cause a cat to sit in a litterbox, but you never know. 

Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## eleftheria (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello and thanks very much for your reply.

I've been cleaning his litterbox quite often - almost as soon as he uses it - and he has been going to the toilet and eating and drinking rather normally I think. Parasites could be an issue. He has not been tested and the vet suggested I give my kitty Drontal. However, since the stomach upset (he vomited the next day of me being given Drontal) the vet suggested I waited for the symptoms to clear-up before I administer the pill. His ears are rather dirty too! For that, I was given Oridermyl (or maybe Orydermil I don't remember  ) which here has no licence to be given to cats! I read on the internet that other people are giving Oridermyl to theirs but I did not go for it. Hence, he definitely still has dirty ears and *possibly* parasites in the intestines. Are there blood tests for those? Should I ask for them? 

Thanks very much indeed.

eleftheria


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

If you're taking him to the vet, they should clean his ears for you for no charge. It should be part of a new kitty visit. Even if it isn't, it's worth a few dollars for the vet to do it when they're that dirty.


----------



## eleftheria (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello!

Indeed, when I took Zachary to the vet last Monday, the vet actually put some oridermyl in his ears. However, that medicine has to be given every other day or so. Hence, the vet gave me the tube and told me to put some into Zachary's ears every other day. However, I read in the instructions of that medicine that it *should not* be given to cats hence I called the vet who told me that this is because oridermyl has no licence for that here - they apparently put it for legal reasons. I checked on the internet and it is used for cats actually. Anyway. I will ask if there is an one-off method of cleaning the ears. 

Best wishes,

eleftheria


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

> However, since the stomach upset (he vomited the next day of me being given Drontal)


Lucky you didnt vomit after being given Drontal


----------



## eleftheria (Jul 21, 2010)

....Indeed....) it was a thin escape....


----------



## eleftheria (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello everyone.

Just to say that I booked an appointment for tomorrow afternoon. Lets see what the doctor will say...

Best wishes,

eleftheria


----------



## eleftheria (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello! Zachary has been sitting on the litterbox quite consistently. Whenever he pees, he likes to cover the pee with soil and then sit next to it in the box....When he poos he goes away........(at least that! )....Dunno what to suppose. I'll wait for the vet's verdict tomorrow.

Best wishes,

eleftheria


----------



## eleftheria (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello everyone!

Just to say that I took Zachary to the vet again today. I took him on Monday but there were quite a few emergency cases and the vet couldn't make it. Anyway, Zachary was a bit sedated and the doctor took a blood sample and stuck a catheter to Zachary's bottom to take some urine. 

According to a preliminary, physical examination, Zachary has no blocked urethra and the UTI possibility is rather slim, which, if proven true, is quite a relief. Zachary weights 3,6kgr at the moment and according to the doctor he seems ok. There is a slight problem with one of his back legs, though. We will deal with it I hope.

The thing that I am concerned with, however, is that Zachary, after the sedation (and the waking up injection) seems a little disoriented. He went to pee to his litterbox but still is not quite himself. For a good 5 minute interval or so, he had his gaze stuck to the floor, his ears not moving at all (even if I called him) and generally speaking he seemed fixed to the ground. Is this normal? I hope it is a side-effect of the whole discomfort he experienced today.

I sent a text message to the doctor and see what he will tell me. Hopefully he will reply, even though it is rather late already.

I guess I could have started a new thread with 'after sedation side-effects' but please, since it is related with the whole story with Zachary sitting on his litterbox, let this discussion be here.

Thank you very much indeed.

Best wishes,
eleftheria


----------



## eleftheria (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello again. 

Just to say that Zachary does not want to see food at the moment and that he already peed twice (quite a lot of pee the second time). Is it normal?

Best wishes,

eleftheria


----------



## eleftheria (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi. Just to say that he is dizzy and that he sleeps (or tries to relax) with eyes half open. Should I be scared of dehydration....

Best wishes,

eleftheria


----------



## Kattt (Dec 20, 2008)

I don't know alot about this, so hopefully someone with more experience will have better input.

But when a cat is sedated, I think its fairly normal to feel quite groggy for awhile afterwards. That on top of being stressed from a vet visit, is probably why he is not wanting to eat. 

Give him a few hours to sleep it off, and hopefully he'll be back to himself. Just keep a very close eye on him.

Did the vet have any clue as to why he keeps sitting in his litterbox like he does?


----------



## eleftheria (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello Kattt and thanks so very much for your reply!!! 

The vet told me that because his back foot has also a problem he might 'stop for a while' on the litterbox to relax the discomfort from the foot. I don't know. 

Now, my kitty has curled up completely inside the litterbox and tries to sleep. I've read somewhere that I have to make sure he stays warm, but what can I do if he is in there? 

Best wishes,

eleftheria


----------



## eleftheria (Jul 21, 2010)

I just put a clean towel around him. I don't know what else to do. I tried to move him but he objected (well, his body feels a little stiff to be honest). I hope for the best.

eleftheria


----------



## Kattt (Dec 20, 2008)

Maybe something about his litterbox makes him feel safe. 

Do you have another litterbox that you could leave empty, and put a blanket inside of and try to get him to lay in the empty one instead of the one with litter? (If not, I'd pick one up ASAP so he's not always laying in soiled litter).

Also, if you have a heating pad, you can put it under a towel and have him lay on that to keep warm. Just make sure you keep it very low, and it doesn't get too hot for him.

As for him feeling stiff, that part worries me. If it was my cat, I would immediately call the vet back and describe the stiffness to them, and get their input.

What did they say is wrong with his leg? Did they give any paid meds for it?


----------



## eleftheria (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello there and thanks for your reply. I appreciate it so much.

I have to say that here it is 00:30 in the morning. I don't think I can call up any vet at the moment. However, I;ll try to send him a text message again. I don't have a heating pad. The litterbox is relatively clean (I clean it very often, almost as soon as it gets soiled) and I don't worry very much about the cleanliness issue too much at the moment. 

I want to move him but I am afraid to disturb him. I also read that I should be careful with moving sedated pets. Gosh....its too stressful the whole thing....

I don't know what is wrong with the leg. The doctor did not look into it too much, hence we were not prescribed any meds. We will see what is wrong maybe later, if all goes well here. I HOPE IT WILL THOUGH!!!!!!!

I will try to move him in a couple of minutes. I will move the whole litterbox to a warmer spot. Gosh, I am scared.

eleftheria


----------



## Kattt (Dec 20, 2008)

What about using an empty box? My cats LOVE to lay on towels and inside of boxes, more so than they like any bed I've ever bought for them. 

So if you have a large enough empty box laying around, try turning it on its side so he can easily walk in and out, and pad it with some blankets and towels and try moving him into that.

I can't believe the vet told you something was wrong with his leg, and didn't tell you what was wrong. I would have asked a million questions (I drive my vet nuts, I think they want to throw me out of their office sometimes LOL).


----------



## eleftheria (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello there and thaaanks very much indeed for the correspondence!! its much needed now!!!

The appointment with the vet was for 8:30p.m. I left the vet at 10:00pm (they close at 9). The doctor just realized that Zachary was in pain when a certain movement was attempted with one of his back legs. He did not seem too worried though and i left in a hurry since i was already holding them up for an hour. probably i should have asked....

anyway....sooner or later we will find out... we have to deal with the sedation thing first though!......I moved the whole litterbox and i woke zachary up. probably i am disturbing him....dunno......now he is in front of me on my desk and i type with my right hand only as my left is around zachary. i am trying to keep him warm pressing him against me. hope it will work.

thanks again so much.

eleftheria


----------



## eleftheria (Jul 21, 2010)

a thought just crossed my mind....the vet put zachary a liquid medication (administered externally...on the fur) to deal with intestinal parasites. could this be worsening the situation?

eleftheria


----------



## eleftheria (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi.

Just to say that Zachary peed a third time in 3 hours. I hope I won't have to deal with dehydration. Zachary just vomited too. Boy its too frustrating.


----------



## eleftheria (Jul 21, 2010)

I sent the doctor a message. its 2am here. i dont know what else to do


----------



## eleftheria (Jul 21, 2010)

i hope my kitty will be better tomorrow when i am going to get tons of syringes...


----------



## Kattt (Dec 20, 2008)

Trust me, I know exactly what you're going through. I'm dealing with 2 sick cats as well for the past 2 months, and have a stressful vet visit ahead of me tomorrow morning too. So I sympathize with you right now.

Does your vet have an emergency number that you can call? Or another e-vet in your area?


----------



## eleftheria (Jul 21, 2010)

kattt!!!! i hope your cats get better soooon!!! and thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks i cant describe how much i appreciate your correspondence and that you sympathize with me!!!!!!!!!!!! i really feel worn out but i cant sleep! i am just over zachary hoping for the best! i dont think my vet has another number than his mobile - which i know. i suspect its the medicine for the intestinal parasites that caused the whole thing. I read that some cats experience vomiting a diarrhea after administration. mine has polyouria and vomiting. i hope everything will clear up soon!!!!!!......


----------



## eleftheria (Jul 21, 2010)

and no e-vet clinic here i am afraid


----------



## eleftheria (Jul 21, 2010)

do you think my cat will not make it??? I have to ask what I am mostly afraid of! (i find his breath rather heavy too!)....I am tired........


----------



## eleftheria (Jul 21, 2010)

i just read
The veterinary formulary - ?????? Google
its a long link.....that some sedatives can cause polyuria, occasional vomiting, muscle twitching..... it could be the sedative....


----------



## Kattt (Dec 20, 2008)

I think your cat will be fine. 

It probably was a mixture of the meds and the sedation that has him under the weather tonight. 

Keep a very close eye on him throughout the night, and if he does not show signs of improvement by morning, call your vet first thing in the AM.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi,

I am sorry that you are dealing with all this. It's so hard to see our babies sick. I am praying for your little kitty!


----------



## eleftheria (Jul 21, 2010)

Kattt THANKS VERY VERY MUCH for everything!! Indeed, today he had a very small (but still a) bite and drank some little water. He played a bit with me but still he is a bit funny. He seems rather scared or something and quite at a loss like 'what happened really?'....He seems better though I think. The vet called me this morning and told me not to worry. I wish I could do that ...but still I feel more relaxed. Boy I hope we won't have to go through that again soon.......................

Kittywitty THAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!! HUGE THANKS!!!!!!!!!!  You don't know how much I appreciate your kindness and concern!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My best of the best wishes go out to you!!!!!!!!!!

THANK YOU ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

eleftheria


----------



## Kattt (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm glad to hear your little guy was feeling a bit better yesterday.

Hows he doing today?


----------

